# A KMA demo routine



## zDom (Dec 7, 2007)

Here's a clip of my friend's KMA demo from a few years back featuring TKD with some techniques borrowed from exposure to MSK hapkido:

http://www.gottheadvantage.com/art/Clipped%20for%20web1A.mpg


----------



## IcemanSK (Dec 7, 2007)

Thank you for that, Scott!


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 7, 2007)

Very nice demo


----------



## Laurentkd (Dec 8, 2007)

Cool!
Just curious, is that song from a Karate Kid? What is it called?


----------

